# Saturday Wiperfest with BRL1



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

OK Fatbass got home faster than I did. Here are the pictures I took today.

His first little one that went back in bug bay.

[attachment=1:236h5xhp]1.JPG[/attachment:236h5xhp]

Fatbass's 20 incher that really had his heart pounding with some OHHH's, AHHH's and a couple of other words I can't put in here.

[attachment=0:236h5xhp]2.JPG[/attachment:236h5xhp]

Didn't get a picture of the 18 incher.

I had a great time.
Thanks Fatbass


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We never taged up with you today.
Our outing wasn't quite as rewarding as yours was.
My son got 1 Smallie, but I did manage to boat over 25 pounds fo fish myself.
It was a carp!  
That was it for us.
We tossed everything that we had at them today, but it just wasn't our day.
It sure was a nice day on the water though. All but the bugs.

What was the hot lure for you?
Perhaps I didn't have one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff, guys! I knew you two wouldn't let us down.

(Sorry about your luck, Grandpa)

Nice walleye and a helluva wiper! 

I'm excited, fatbass. I suppose I'll need my heavier rods for that trip.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I couldn't hook a walleye to kill me . I did hook up on 11 wipers with 20" the biggest . What bugs you guys talking about . :shock: The little ones or the bigger ones . Most of my wipers were on a blue holographic rattlin rapala in a size 7 Grandpa D .


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go guys...hey if there's ever a Wiper tournament can I be on your teams....   Pick me, pick me...Please, please...Great job guys. Have a great Father's Day to boot!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I was all over the place . Anytime the bugs got to deep in my boat I went for a cruise to blow them out . I fished freeway bay and mostly on the west side to light pole . I was the first to launch at the North marina at 6:00am and got off the water about 2:30pm after I check my fuel was about gone . I wanted to stay for the evening bite but fuel was gone . Yeah , we will have to meet up sometime . I was looking for a tracker boat , my boat say Fish hawk on it in big letters . BFT had a small tourney going today also .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going Fatbass and BRL1 !!  .......Good luck to you if you get out again this morning. 
Never fished for them, do they fight a little? :?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

do ya need 4 wheel drive to a boat get in the water? How far out do you have to go before the prop is safe? I wish they'd raise it up a little!


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice looking slabs of fish there.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish. I have still yet to make it to willard and catch my first wiper. But i will someday.......


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So it sounds like you don't need lead line or a downrigger there huh? Nice report guys.... Sounds like you are putting your new craft to good use FB....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounds good! Looking forward to my afternoon on the new craft!


----------



## WhiskeyBro (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. I finally took the plunge and signed up.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WhiskeyBro said:


> Sounds like a great trip. I finally took the plunge and signed up.


Fatbass...........this is _our_ WhiskeyBro? The one I've heard about forever ??


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Have yet to catch a wiper.
Sounds like a fun trip nice fishes!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to have you on board, WhiskeyBro.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a great trip.

Welcome Whiskey Bro.


----------

